# Sisters of Battle Rhino wip



## Profawesome (Nov 30, 2008)

This all started when I was puzzling out how to show both a storm bolter and a pintle-mounted storm bolter on my Sisters of Battle Rhino. First of all, it's a Canoness' personal rhino for her Celestian retinue and her so it's decorated to fit with the wall carvings from an exorcist. After a few failed attempts to make my own pintle mounts for storm bolters and just not being happy with how any of them looked, I decided that a Seraphim flying out of the top hatch dual weilding storm bolters would not only be completely awesome, but totally solve my problem.









Here's the Rhino body, complete with opened top hatch.










Taking a step back and checking out just how rediculously huge storm bolters are on a Sister, I decided that this was absolutely righteous, and in no way too much.









Progress on painting her jetpack. I definately want it to look old, burned, and maybe a little melty from the heat.


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

I like your thinking sir! No matter the size of the guns, righteousness solves everything! :d


----------



## Profawesome (Nov 30, 2008)

*Update*

Finished up some coats on the Seraphim and attached her jet pack. Now that my camera is out of batteries I realize how shitty the pictures came out. Here are two of the least blurry/dark. 









Front









Back


----------

